
Windows: The Cadillac Of Operating Systems - aaronbrethorst
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/10/22/windows-the-cadillac-of-operating-systems/
======
dools
What a fantastic article.

I have had a similar notion in my mind for so long: that computers must
decentralise.

But I also have this slightly more radical notion: that interfaces must become
more human. And that the most human interface is text.

In my utopian vision: computers are all servers - our input to them is either
spoken or typed on tiny mobile devices, and we spend our time designing
gardens rather than interfaces.

